# Trenchless Drone!



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Doing a lil experimenting here. I'm doing some work for one of my commercial accounts. This place has over 3000ft of pipe. I'm replacing 100ft of it with my trenchless/pipe burting equipment. I do lots of videos of my jobs and take photos. This time I tried something different what do you guys think?

https://youtu.be/N9RzpRwMwGg


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

this is awesom!!!!!!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I fly radio control airplanes and don't really care for boring quadcopters. However they have a great use for video work. Seeing this makes me want to go out and buy one.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

freaking awesome video, what drone and camera are you using ?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm using the Solo 3DR and gopro hero3. I got this set up for video. So far I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I switched over to the trenchless drill vid and watched the F2 in action! lol


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> I switched over to the trenchless drill vid and watched the F2 in action! lol


I need to make a better video on that on a more complicated job. This was a small job with the f2 but hard to pull back due to the 31% slope and weight of the rods on the way back. I was having a fun time staking the drill and pulling back. I got a 200ft of line job coming up. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

That's awesome!

I need that for my deer lease! What is the range on it? Can you see the video on the controller? How much does it cost?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

@cjtheplumber where did you get your 3dr solo at? When did you get it? 


@Green Country Check out rcgroups.com (scroll to the electric multirotor area for quads). Lots of info and ads for quads will pop up. Big variation in what you can get with what you want to spend. Another site with a bunch of info is droneflyers.com


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Green Country said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I need that for my deer lease! What is the range on it? Can you see the video on the controller? How much does it cost?


I'm not sure on the fine print as far as how far it is legal to go up in the air before getting into trouble. From the lil I know you can only go up 400ft. With this said I know of people taking this same system up to 2800ft and all the way to 1.5 mile with a high range antenna.

On my video my settings are set at 250ft and 0.5 mile. As far as seeing the video on the controller. It actually has a nice set up with its own wifi built in and 2 computer processors that connect the drone, controller and a tablet or phone once you are on its wifi. The tablet or phone mounts to the controller so you see where you are flying. I use my iphone and a 10" tablet. I get a live feed from the camera to my mobile devices with no lag on the video feed. The cost will be around 2k by the time you buy a camera and other stuff not required by nice to have. Basic drone and controller 1k, gimble, tablet/phone and camera are separate.

I plan on using this for trips to lakes, camping etc, fun with my 7 years old son and my business as well. So far I'm getting very good feedback on my video not just here, but all the other places I posted the video to. The best part is my son flying this thing and spending time with him is priceless.:yes:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

chonkie said:


> @cjtheplumber where did you get your 3dr solo at? When did you get it?
> 
> 
> @Green Country Check out rcgroups.com (scroll to the electric multirotor area for quads). Lots of info and ads for quads will pop up. Big variation in what you can get with what you want to spend. Another site with a bunch of info is droneflyers.com


I got it straight from the company that makes them. They have about a month wait or longer. Sold out everywhere so kind of hard to find. Frys, best buy and some other retailers are suppose to have them but not in stock, not even online. Your best bet is the 3DR home page.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

$2k seems a little steep. I thought it was supposed to be a less expensive quad. You can get many rtf quads with gimbal, camera, gps for right around $1200. I heard there were issues with the first batch of the solo's gps antenna location, any hiccups with yours?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

chonkie said:


> $2k seems a little steep. I thought it was supposed to be a less expensive quad. You can get many rtf quads with gimbal, camera, gps for right around $1200. I heard there were issues with the first batch of the solo's gps antenna location, any hiccups with yours?


It does good with no gimbal, but better if you have one. The gopros are around $400. I had one I use on my motorcycle so I didn't have to buy the gopro. Depends on what you want vs what you don't want. The drone and controller is $999 + tax etc. Does not come with camera, gimbal or tablet it does have a mount for the go pro. There are a bunch of these out there some for around $600 but I settled for this one.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Now thats a killer video! I wish i would video more of my jobs but im always knee deep in it.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I enjoyed that. I liked the music.


----------

